# SVO Explorer Package StarPoints



## DavidnRobin (May 17, 2007)

For anyone who has used the SVO Explorer Package - how long did it take for the StarPoints to show up in your SPG account?


----------



## skim118 (May 17, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> For anyone who has used the SVO Explorer Package - how long did it take for the StarPoints to show up in your SPG account?



Just looked up our SPG acct;  we stayed at Kierland on a SVO Explorer pkg during July 4th 2006 & received the Starpoints in 3 weeks.

SVO-LEASING DEPARTMENT  	Jul 25, 2006  	50000


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 17, 2007)

forever, bought in october 06 and finally after many phone calls got them in march 07. still have not gotten them,right? keep calling and make sure all the forms have been filled out. you have to fill out a form that you are not going to the TS and are getting all the starpoints.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 17, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> forever, bought in october 06 and finally after many phone calls got them in march 07. still have not gotten them,right? keep calling and make sure all the forms have been filled out. you have to fill out a form that you are not going to the TS and are getting all the starpoints.




Thanks - I got the incentive SPs for the WPORV in 45 days like they said I would, but no SPs from the ExpPkg (they didn't give me a timeline on this).  The paperwork was filled out - and the AMEX card has been charged.

Who did you call about the ExpPkg SPs?


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 17, 2007)

i have 2 numbers,don't know which one is the right one but try both-1-800-883-4416 and 1-800-570-0855. ask for DAN. he was really helpful. good luck.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 17, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> i have 2 numbers,don't know which one is the right one but try both-1-800-883-4416 and 1-800-570-0855. ask for DAN. he was really helpful. good luck.



Thanks - I just called the SVO Elite Owners Services and they gave me the first number to call.  btw, they have me as a 3* Elite so I guess the WKORV Requal went through since I would have needed this SOs to become 3* Elite.

I also asked about my Gold Card (I know - no big deal) and they said that I should have received one by now, but were going to send me another (yes, i do realize they give these out like candy at Halloween..) I have the paper one that they give you upon purchase, but it would be nice to have a plastic card.

So just waiting on the ExpPkg SPs - and the deed, but I assume the deeds are not sent until construction is finished and units are recorded.


----------



## Transit (May 17, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I also asked about my Gold Card (I know - no big deal) and they said that I should have received one by now, but were going to send me another (yes, i do realize they give these out like candy at Halloween..) I have the paper one that they give you upon purchase, but it would be nice to have a plastic card.


I know that the value of this card is down played alot (especialy on flyertalk)
but I've received upgrades to oceanveiw or better rooms and some comp gifts 5 out of my last 6 stays. The 4pm checkout is nice at also.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 21, 2007)

It turned out that I never sent in a 'In Lieu of Use' form (because I was never told) that essentially states that I used the ExpPkg for purchase instead of the 5-nite WKV stay.  Tricky - since I had already used the $1999 as a downpayment for WPORV - so you would think that the form would not be needed.

The correct number for the ExpPkg help was 1-800-570-0855 - they were very helpful - they faxed me the form - I filled out and faxed back.  They said it would take 60 days for the SPs to show in my SPG account.  With Robin's SPG SPs and mine - we will have close to 300K SPs - up from 30K just 2 months ago. (yikes!)

Now - hopefuly SPG will stop devaluating the SPs before we can use them in 2009. (fat chance)


----------



## Tony&Perry (Jun 16, 2007)

*Explorer points*

Signed up for package after tour at WKV, next day bought  EOY in Cancun and converted KV stay into extra points.  The 80,000 pts appeared in my account within a week.


----------

